# Dumb question.........



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a dumb question. What is the difference between .357 magnum rounds and .357 SIG rounds? I have a Ruger .357 Blackhawk single action and want to make sure that I get the right stuff. Thanks! :smt1099


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

.357 Magnum rounds are straight wall cases, and .357Sig are bottlenecked cartridges for semiautomatic handguns. They are NOT interchangeable.
You want the .357 Magnum rounds (or .38 Special for a less stout round that you can use in the same pistol)


Zhur


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Razorback58 said:


> I have a dumb question. What is the difference between .357 magnum rounds and .357 SIG rounds? I have a Ruger .357 Blackhawk single action and want to make sure that I get the right stuff. Thanks! :smt1099


A few things....

.357 Magnum:
-exaggerated rim "revolver-style" casing
-extended 38 special casing
-been around for decades
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/357_Mag

.357 Sig:
-"semi-auto-style" casing
-essentially a bottlenecked 40S&W casing (although not 100% exact!!!)
-relatively new case design
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/357_Sig

Don't worry, 357 Sig isn't going to fit in a 357 mag revolver.


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

literaltrance said:


> Don't worry, 357 Sig isn't going to fit in a 357 mag revolver.


Thanks for the info guys! The only worry that I would have would be in buying the wrong round! My local Wal-Mart has only one box of each. I was pretty sure that I needed the magnum round, but didn't know if the other would work or not.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

and it's important you buy the right ones the first time as most places do not allow for return on ammunition, so you'd be stuck with a $30 paperweight. Good luck!

Zhur


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

zhurdan said:


> and it's important you buy the right ones the first time as most places do not allow for return on ammunition, so you'd be stuck with a $30 paperweight. Good luck!
> 
> Zhur


Exactly! Thanks!


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Razorback58 said:


> Thanks for the info guys! The only worry that I would have would be in buying the wrong round! My local Wal-Mart has only one box of each. I was pretty sure that I needed the magnum round, but didn't know if the other would work or not.


Understood.

I was just drawing parallels to potentially catastrophic situations like trying to shoot 357 mag in a 38 special, 40S&W in a 10mm, or 45 super in a 45 auto. At least in this case it's not possible.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

And always remember - There are no stupid questions.......






Only stupid people asking questions. :mrgreen:


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

literaltrance said:


> Understood.
> 
> I was just drawing parallels to potentially catastrophic situations like trying to shoot 357 mag in a 38 special, 40S&W in a 10mm, or 45 super in a 45 auto. At least in this case it's not possible.


Yes sir, thanks for your reply! I need all of the help that I can get! :mrgreen:


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

Fred40 said:


> And always remember - There are no stupid questions.......
> 
> Only stupid people asking questions. :mrgreen:


Hey, sometimes I resemble that remark! :anim_lol:


----------

